
An 11-Year Old Firefox Bug still going strong - Fiveplus
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=510009
======
forgotmypw17
In other news, Bugzilla now requires JavaScript and has a floating top bar
with framed content below, which also makes the content not keyboard-
scrollable by default.

